# Garmin Nuvi 1200 Question?



## enjoyfishing (Oct 13, 2008)

I recently purchased a Garmin Nuvi 1200. I'm a first time GPS user. Really, really like it. Thought I would add photos to my favorite boat launches and fishing holes. Not much memory on internal unit. So purchased a microSD card. Can't seem to get the photos to stay linked to my favorites when put on SD card. (Works fine with photos on internal memory, but JPEGs start using space big time as we all know.)

So no one seems to know if this will even work with my Nui. No link as soon as I turn off the unit and turn it back on.

Any suggestions to a newbie GPS user?
thanks for help.
enjoyfishing


----------

